# Helmet clearance with roof



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I usually don't wear a helmet when racing my sentra but decided I should change my bad habits. To my surprise my head hits the roof with my helmet on. Whats up?, I am only 5'8" tall so I never thought this would happen. I can still drive the car but its annoying!

Any input would be appreciated,

Bill


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

sorry to be harsh, but that sounds like a personal problem.
i'm 6'0" and i fit into my B13 with my helmet, without any issues.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Have you thought about sliding your seat back or reclining it?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

if you hit the roof just barely you can get an NX drivers side seat rail and it will bolt up the same and be about 3/4" lower.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

That's odd, I'm also 6', sit completely upright and I just barely brush the roof with a helmet on. If you don't do what Cranium suggested, maybe it's time for a racing seat on lowered brackets?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Stock seat, helmet would touch ceiling but reclining the seat a notch was all that I needed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Unlike the guys in the Fast and the Furious, I would rather not recline the seat while racing  . That must be the reason my helmet hits and others don't. I'll look into lowering the seat, all I need is a 1/2" or so.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

do you have a sunroof?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

im about 6'0 and dont have any problems. but i do have my seat reclined a good bit so i can actually fit in my 200


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

I do have a sun roof, but I also live in NY state where it isn't always warm enough to open it in the early spring and late fall events.

Bill


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

I had to buy a Corbeau seat, hack down the seat rail, reweld. I still didn't fit into my car (hardtop NX2000).

Ripping out the headliner gave me the clearance I needed. Looks kind of funny, especially with the duct tape over the wiring, but it works.

BTW, I'm no giant - just 6'1".


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Should of just installed a sunroof! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I would purchase an NX2000 seat myself. They sit nice and low and are extremely comfortable and supportive.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)




----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

just a test


----------



## Tony3811 (May 5, 2003)

I'm 6'4" and I don't fit in my B13. 

I have a sunroof and though its funny if my head would stick up through it I don't want that happening. Acually If you have a sunroof it makes the headliner lower with all the crap up in there so its even less room. 

I don't like reclining the seat while on the track either and I'm also looking for a way to lower the seat. 

Its too bad that stupid sunroof track as to be right across the middle of where my head is supposed to go. 

Tony


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

I'm 6'4 and fit in min w/ a helmet. I don't recline at all... sit more upright than most. I think the sunroof makes a big difference... I don't fit well in my friends w/ a sun roof.


----------

